# Kennedy urges that his Senate seat be filled quickly



## kwflatbed

*Kennedy urges that his
Senate seat be filled quickly*

Senator Edward M. Kennedy, in a poignant acknowledgment of his mortality at a critical time in the national health care debate, has privately asked the governor and legislative leaders to change the succession law to guarantee that Massachusetts will not lack a Senate vote when his seat becomes vacant. (By Frank Phillips, Globe Staff)


*PDF *Read Senator Kennedy's letter to state leaders


----------



## Nuke_TRT

Come on 9/18


----------



## uspresident1

Damn looks like my July date is screwed.


----------



## OfficerObie59

kwflatbed said:


> Senator Edward M. Kennedy, in a poignant acknowledgment of his mortality at a critical time in the national health care debate, has privately asked the governor and legislative leaders to change the succession law to guarantee that Massachusetts will not lack a Senate vote when his seat becomes vacant.


This snippet kind of gives the wrong impression.

If you read the letter, he's asking for a temporary appointment to be made only until the special election can occur (*not *that we revert back to a gubernatorial appointment for the remainder of the term), which has to happen 4 1/2-5 months out, and that the temporary appointee cannot run in that special election.

It actually sounds like good government to me, making sure Massachusetts is always fully represented in the US Senate until the special election can take place.

As to whom represents us...that's another issue...


----------



## MetrowestPD

OfficerObie59 said:


> This snippet kind of gives the wrong impression.
> 
> If you read the letter, he's asking for a temporary appointment to be made only until the special election can occur (*not *that we revert back to a gubernatorial appointment for the remainder of the term), which has to happen 4 1/2-5 months out, and that the temporary appointee cannot run in that special election.
> 
> It actually sounds like good government to me, making sure Massachusetts is always fully represented in the US Senate until the special election can take place.
> 
> As to whom represents us...that's another issue...


Disagree,

Sounds like partisan politics to me. If this was good government when they changed the governor's appointment in 2004 they would have put this model in place; however because Mitt was governor they did not want a Republican in there for even the five months. This is absolutely partisan politics not for Massachusetts, but for trying to get the "no one wants it but I'll vote for it anyway' health plan passed.

What kind of influence will a junior Senator have knowing he is there for only five months? Answer, he will vote exactly with party lines and have a great hack job for doing it.


----------



## OfficerObie59

MetrowestPD said:


> Disagree,
> 
> Sounds like partisan politics to me. If this was good government when they changed the governor's appointment in 2004 they would have put this model in place; however because Mitt was governor they did not want a Republican in there for even the five months. This is absolutely partisan politics not for Massachusetts, but for trying to get the "no one wants it but I'll vote for it anyway' health plan passed.
> 
> What kind of influence will a junior Senator have knowing he is there for only five months? Answer, he will vote exactly with party lines and have a great hack job for doing it.


I don't disagree that there's partisan motivation afoot here. I think you absolutely correct when you point out it's being done to benefit the healthcare measure, which I strongly oppose.

Nonetheless, always having representation is a key principle of government. For the record, I'm not arguing that this representation will necessarily reflect my personal views, but I do contend it will represent the liberal views of most people of this state which I live in, like it or not.

Just because it happens to be beneficial to one party doesn't make it a bad idea overall. Let me ask you, would you support this measure if Romney was still governor? If the answer is yes, does that not make your view just as partisan as theirs?


----------



## 94c

The way I read it...

They created a law so Mitt Romney *wouldn't be able* to appoint someone. (To replace John Kerry in his Presidential bid)

Now they want to create a law where Deval Patrick *can appoint* someone. (To replace Ted Kennedy)

Democrats creating laws to further their agenda is what I read from this.

Say hello...

To Mary Jo...

She's been waiting to ask you a few questions....


----------



## Garda79

94c your assuming Ted is going the same place as Mary Jo. Moot point anyway this state will just elect another liberal whack job to replace Ted. Ted just wants to make sure there is another liberal there to vote in his place


----------



## MetrowestPD

OfficerObie59 said:


> I don't disagree that there's partisan motivation afoot here. I think you absolutely correct when you point out it's being done to benefit the healthcare measure, which I strongly oppose.
> 
> Nonetheless, always having representation is a key principle of government. For the record, I'm not arguing that this representation will necessarily reflect my personal views, but I do contend it will represent the liberal views of most people of this state which I live in, like it or not.
> 
> Just because it happens to be beneficial to one party doesn't make it a bad idea overall. Let me ask you, would you support this measure if Romney was still governor? If the answer is yes, does that not make your view just as partisan as theirs?


My point was not that it is not good to have representation, I agree with you there; my point was that the dems are only doing it for there own agenda. I actually agree with the concept, but again as 5-0 said they changed it for their own agenda before now they want to partially change it back for their own agenda. That is plainly wrong and an abuse of the system.


----------



## OfficerObie59

MetrowestPD said:


> My point was not that it is not good to have representation, I agree with you there; my point was that the dems are only doing it for there own agenda. I actually agree with the concept, but again as 5-0 said they changed it for their own agenda before now they want to partially change it back for their own agenda. That is plainly wrong and an abuse of the system.


 Fair enough.


----------



## 94c

Garda79 said:


> 94c your assuming Ted is going the same place as Mary Jo. Moot point anyway this state will just elect another liberal whack job to replace Ted. Ted just wants to make sure there is another liberal there to vote in his place


I'm pretty confident that they're not going to the same place. I do hope that they get the opportunity to pass each other somewhere along the line.


----------



## niteowl1970

*Introducing the junior senator from Massachusetts*


----------



## Rooster Cogburn

It is too bad that there are so many people who are like OfficierIbie59. If you are a Kennedy in Massachusetts you can deal in illegal substances (booze) change laws so you are not imprisoned for the murder of a young lady, perform adultery at will, etc. Ted (I dropped my pants) Kennedy backdoored this bill 5 years ago so the Republican governor could not choose a Senator to replace Kerry if he won. Now, old I'll have another wants to change his very own law to protect the Democratic Party again. He has no shame!


----------



## 8MORE

mtc said:


> I hope Mary Jo is at the gates waiting for him... SO SHE CAN SLAM THEM SHUT ON HIS FACE!!!


And point to the "DOWN" escalator.


----------



## CollegePDispatch

That's funny, if I remember correctly he wasn't all that interested (nor did he vote) in the bill that would allow the reciprocity of firearms licenses throughout the states.....but when it's something important to him he wants special rules. Hell is preparing for his arrival I'm sure.


----------



## tsunami

is he dead yet?


----------



## Harley387

Hurry up Teddy!


----------



## MetrowestPD

Who's going to win the Teddy pool? With news like this my pick maybe way too late.


----------



## Guest

I have confidence that he'll be able to hold on until 12/2/09, and I will be victorious!!


----------



## MetrowestPD

Cryogenics he will live forever!


----------



## OfficerObie59

Rooster Cogburn said:


> It is too bad that there are so many people who are like OfficierIbie59.


Too bad "there are so many people like me"? What's that? A reasonably informed socially moderate small "c" conservative with a view on how government should run, and who can make those points without insulting people?

My post was not about politics, but about proper government. You, like many people my not be smart enough to distingush between the two. I think the change to government here is actually a good one: Appoint a person to fill the senate seat until the special election can be held. The politics of it, meant to favor the democrats, is hipocracy.

The point was that it's simply good government to always have representation in the legislative branch. Otherwise, you don't get a voice.

Now do_ your_ political views get a voice by your elected representives in Washington? Judging from your post, I'd say probably not, but unfortunately that's how the system works. I also agree that the motivation behind this is most certainly suspect, and proabably meant to aid the push for health-fare reform through Congress. (If you think I'm bullshitting you one that, take a look at my blog page.) But just because the motives and methods for putting an idea in place are horrible doesn't necessarily make the idea a bad one.

But the bottom line is that I would support a temporary measure to ensure continuous Senatorial representation no matter whether a Democrat, Republican, Libertarian, Socialist, or Facist was in the Corner Office. You and I certainly would if it was a Republican. Setting all motivation, hipocracy of the democrats, and politics aside, it's a good idea to have someone filling legislative seats at all times.

For ther record, is anyone else picking up what I'm putting down here, whether you agree or not? I'm just trying to make sure I explained this correctly...


----------



## Kilvinsky

Well, I feel that there are a few people on this board who should consider a run for office and there is little doubt what kind of support they'd get, at least from the Law Enforcement community and it's supporters.

Just my mind wandering into a happy place, don't mind me.:jump:


----------



## Rooster Cogburn

Thank you OfficerObie59 for responding to my comment. The point of "too bad there are so many people like you" is to demonstrate when a government system is out of balance then there is no Republic. Most people can not define a republic vs. a democracy thanks to our present educational system. 
 I felt OfficerObie59 first comments were bent to the Democratic Party and still fell you are supporting a corrupt move by Sen. Kennedy. If Sen. Kennedy truly believed in a fair and just government he could simply resign and immediately start a new election process. Sen. Kennedy appears to this " not smart enough" writer ( thanks for joining me the water is fine) to be corrupting our government system. I would prefer to hope for a few honest men( old person figure of speech) in Washington than be part of Massachusetts corruption politics.


----------



## kwflatbed

I have to question anyone who would support ANYTHING Fat Teddy
does.


----------



## 8MORE

OfficerObie59 said:


> Too bad "there are so many people like me"? What's that? A reasonably informed socially moderate small "c" conservative with a view on how government should run, and who can make those points without insulting people?
> 
> My post was not about politics, but about proper government. You, like many people my not be smart enough to distinguish between the two. I think the change to government here is actually a good one: Appoint a person to fill the senate seat until the special election can be held. The politics of it, meant to favor the democrats, is hipocracy.
> 
> The point was that it's simply good government to always have representation in the legislative branch. Otherwise, you don't get a voice.
> 
> Now do_ your_ political views get a voice by your elected representives in Washington? Judging from your post, I'd say probably not, but unfortunately that's how the system works. I also agree that the motivation behind this is most certainly suspect, and proabably meant to aid the push for health-fare reform through Congress. (If you think I'm bullshitting you one that, take a look at my blog page.) But just because the motives and methods for putting an idea in place are horrible doesn't necessarily make the idea a bad one.
> 
> But the bottom line is that I would support a temporary measure to ensure continuous Senatorial representation no matter whether a Democrat, Republican, Libertarian, Socialist, or Facist was in the Corner Office. You and I certainly would if it was a Republican. Setting all motivation, hipocracy of the democrats, and politics aside, it's a good idea to have someone filling legislative seats at all times.
> 
> For the record, is anyone else picking up what I'm putting down here, whether you agree or not? I'm just trying to make sure I explained this correctly...


Obie,You are right, And it is understood, But it is the "We don't like the rules so lets change them to our tastes when and where we want" attitude that has been prevalent in a good number of state and congressional elected officeholders in and from this Commonwealth that causes distress among the citizens who only want a level playing field for all sides. (Most anyway). That would be good government. I agree, The Constitution calls for two Senators and there should be two. If Kennedy was so concerned for this point as he claims, The minute he knew he could not have done his duty as Senator, He should have retired, (As Rooster Cogburn pointed out), So the special election he pushed for to keep an appointment of a Senator out of the hands of a Republican Governor could have been held much sooner. How many votes have been missed due to Kennedy's absence? The question I keep asking myself is "Who does Kennedy want to push the Governor into appointing to his vacancy?


----------



## kwflatbed

*Just say no . . . to Teddy's shenanigans*

By Howie Carr

No, no, a thousand times no to this last Kennedy play. Here's what this naked political ploy... 

226 Comments

Poll

Kennedy bid fuels GOP wrath
*Fehrnstrom*: Kennedy late coming to principle
*Editorial*: Hypocrisy factor
From the Globe:

*Leaders cool to
Kennedy request*

A personal plea from Senator Edward M. Kennedy to grant the governor power to appoint an interim successor in the Senate drew little public support from Massachusetts lawmakers yesterday, with the state's Democratic leaders publicly silent on the proposal and most Republicans attacking it as a partisan power grab. (By Frank Phillips and Matt Viser, Globe Staff)


*Globe Editorial *Don't let Senate seat be vacant
*Scot Lehigh *Who should fill Kennedy's seat?

*8/20/09 *Kennedy urges that Senate seat be filled quickly
*PDF *Read Senator Kennedy's letter to state leaders


----------



## 94c

It is truly pathetic and amazing when you read about the *CURSE* of the Kennedy family.

Everything that has happened to them has happened in every Ghetto in this state. (Except the Kennedy's have money and the media behind them.)

RAPE, DRUG OVERDOSES, RECKLESS LIVING, ALCOHOLISM, DEAD FAMILY MEMBERS, AND SO ON AND SO FORTH.

Take the *money* away from the Kennedy's and they're just another family living in the projects.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag

94c said:


> It is truly pathetic and amazing when you read about the *CURSE* of the Kennedy family.
> 
> Everything that has happened to them has happened in every Ghetto in this state. (Except the Kennedy's have money and the media behind them.)
> 
> RAPE, DRUG OVERDOSES, RECKLESS LIVING, ALCOHOLISM, DEAD FAMILY MEMBERS, AND SO ON AND SO FORTH.
> 
> Take the *money* away from the Kennedy's and they're just another family living in the projects.


You forgot *Manslaughter!!!*


----------



## 94c

OfficerObie59 said:


> This snippet kind of gives the wrong impression.
> 
> If you read the letter, he's asking for a temporary appointment to be made only until the special election can occur


In order to sneak in what????


----------



## OfficerObie59

Rooster Cogburn said:


> I felt OfficerObie59 first comments were bent to the Democratic Party and still fell you are supporting a corrupt move by Sen. Kennedy.


Corrilation does not necessarily mean causation. Because I agree with them on a rare occasion or two does not mean I support the democratic party or party-line agenda.

For example, when it comes to orgainized labor issues, I'm usually more likely to agree with those with the "D" next to their name. It doesn't mean I have a "D" next to mine.


Rooster Cogburn said:


> If Sen. Kennedy truly believed in a fair and just government he could simply resign and immediately start a new election process.





8MORE said:


> How many votes have been missed due to Kennedy's absence? The question I keep asking myself is "Who does Kennedy want to push the Governor into appointing to his vacancy?


And I completely agree that if Kennedy were truly concerned about representation, he would have resigned, instead of letting his votes--such as the confirmation vote of one of the most important posts in federal government--go uncast. I have never disagreed that his proposal was disingenuous, but I don't think that ipso facto makes the idea a bad one when you scrape away all the partisan context.


94c said:


> In order to sneak in what????


Probably a democratic hack intrim sucessor who will maintain the filibuster majority long enough to get health-fare passed.

Most articles I've read, such as the Herald's yesterday, simply give the impression the proposal was to revert back to the pre-Romney appointment method--which I would not support--but rather simply for the governor to have intrim appointment power for the five months until the special election can be held.

Again, I think the idea is a good one as it ensures continuous senitorial representation, but the methods and motivation to put it in place are partisan hipocracy.

Anyone else notice the letter is dated July 2nd? WTF took so long for this to come out?


----------



## 94c

OfficerObie59 said:


> Probably a democratic hack intrim sucessor who will maintain the filibuster majority so healthfare can be passed.
> 
> Most articles I've read, such as the Herald's yesterday, simply give the impression the proposal was to revert back to the pre-Romney appointment method--which I would not support--but rather simply for the governor to have intrim appointment power for the five months until the special election can be held.
> 
> *Again, I think the idea is a good one* as it ensures continuous senitorial representation, but the methods and motivation to put it in place are partisan hipocracy.
> 
> Anyone else notice the letter is dated July 2nd? WTF took so long for this to come out?


With all due respect, how can you think your idea is a good one when you answered your own question?


----------



## OfficerObie59

94c said:


> With all due respect, how can you think your idea is a good one when you answered your own question?


 Because I'm supporting the process from the standpoint that I believe it's a good idea on government principle, not on the fact that it's going to create a result I don't like. If I was only concerned about the result, I'd be in complete agreement with all of you.

Let's make this comparison, albiet probably imperfect. I think it's safe to say that the vast majority of us here think that for all it's flaws, Civil Service is overall a good thing to have, particularly in the Chief's position so he's much less beholden to municipal politics. Say your town needs to appoint a new chief. You're faced with two options--the chief's position would remain civil service, but it will filled by Captain Jerkoff who got the high score, or the position would be removed from civil service and it would be filled by Captain Awesome.

I would personally pick the civil service option, because regardless of who's filling the spot, I believe the policy and principle of excluding politics from the chiefs office as much as possible should be maintained, and in the long run it's much more beneficial the department as a whole. Plus, Captain Awesome will probably be thrown out in 3 years anyways by the selectmen because he supports his men, and replaced by Captain Jerkoff anyway.


----------



## HistoryHound

Obie, I agree with you, in principle, that we should always have 2 senators representing us at all times. But, I have a big problem with the way the dems are going about this. If they really thought that this provision was that important; then, they should have put it in when they changed the law the first time. But, they didn't want to give Romney the satisfaction of being able to appoint even a temporary replacement. Apparently, there was nothing "important" going on back then. It's very comforting to know that kennedy has the ability to decide what is or is not an important vote. Guess that's why I'm not in politics, I thought all votes were important even on the bs legislation. Isn't it just as important to vote against the fluff bills as it is to vote for the ones that you support? My other problem with the way they are trying to push this change through, is that teddy should have stepped down months ago. As stated by others, if he truly cared about this state he would have retired & focused on his health & spending whatever time he has left with his family. But he won't take that option, because he is far too important to step down. He's not the Pope, he can resign anytime & no one would think anything about it. If he had stepped down at the beginning of July when he wrote that letter; then, we'd be 6-7 weeks ahead of where we are & almost half way to the special election.


----------



## 8MORE

Obie, what it boils down to is this. Kennedy does not want to have to deal with the consequences of his actions.(A reoccurring theme throughout his life) Looking back on the past 50 yrs. it would seem that Teddy feels if it is the family's seat in the Senate and wants a deserving Kennedy to be appointed to it. Teddy obviously thinks a Kennedy belongs in the senate at all times. Why did he and the Dem's push so hard for Caroline to be appointed in New York to a seat she did not appear to want in the first place?


----------



## Nighttrain

Delta784 said:


> I have confidence that he'll be able to hold on until 12/2/09, and I will be victorious!!


I think we'll all be winners once his ticket gets punched.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

nighttrain said:


> i think we'll all be winners once his ticket gets punched.


*a-fuckin men!*


----------



## Nuke_TRT

Would it be wrong if I sent a letter to the governor requesting Senator Kennedy give up his seat quickly? Just sayin.


----------



## 7costanza

*The real ted kennedy*

The Last of The Kennedy Dynasty

As soon as his cancer was detected, I noticed the immediate attempt at the 
"canonization" of old Teddy Kennedy by the mainstream media. They are 
saying what a "great American" he is. I say, let's get a couple things 
clear & not twist the facts to change the real history.

1. He was caught cheating at Harvard when he attended it. He was expelled 
twice, once for cheating on a test, and once for paying a classmate to cheat 
for him.

2. While expelled, Kennedy enlisted in the Army, but mistakenly signed up 
for four years instead of two. Oops! The man can't count to four! His 
father, Joseph P. Kennedy, former U.S. Ambassador to England (a step up from 
bootlegging liquor into the US from Canada during prohibition), pulled the 
necessary strings to have his enlistment shortened to two years, and to 
ensure that he served in Europe, not Korea , where a war was raging. No 
preferential treatment for him! (like he charged that President Bush 
received).

3. Kennedy was assigned to Paris, never advanced beyond the rank of 
Private, and returned to Harvard upon being discharged. Imagine a person of 
his "education" NEVER advancing past the rank of Private!

4. While attending law school at the University of Virginia, he was cited 
for reckless driving four times, including once when he was clocked driving 
90 miles per hour in a residential neighborhood with his headlights off 
after dark.. Yet his Virginia driver's license was never revoked. 
Coincidentally, he passed the bar exam in 1959. Amazing!

5. In 1964, he was seriously injured in a plane crash and hospitalized for 
several months. Test results done by the hospital at the time he was 
admitted had shown he was legally intoxicated. The results of those tests 
remained a "state secret" until in the 1980's when the report was unsealed. 
Didn't hear about that from the unbiased media, did we?

6. On July 19, 1969, Kennedy attended a party on Chappaquiddick Island in 
Massachusetts . At about 11:00 PM, he borrowed his chauffeur's keys to his 
Oldsmobile limousine and offered to give a ride home to Mary Jo Kopechne, a 
campaign worker. Leaving the island via an unlit bridge with no guard rail, 
Kennedy steered the car off the bridge, flipped, and into Poucha Pond.

7. He swam to shore and walked back to the party passing several houses and 
a fire station. Two friends then returned with him to the scene of the 
accident. According to their later testimony, they told him what he already 
knew - that he was required by law to immediately report the accident to the 
authorities. Instead Kennedy made his way to his hotel, called his lawyer, 
and went to sleep. Kennedy called the police the next morning and by 
then the wreck had already been discovered. Before dying Kopechne had 
scratched at the upholstered floor above her head in the upside-down car. 
The Kennedy family began "calling in favors", ensuring that any inquiry 
would be contained. Her corpse was whisked out-of-state to her family 
before an autopsy could be conducted.
Further details are uncertain, but after the accident Kennedy says he 
repeatedly dove under the water trying to rescue Kopechne and he didn't call 
police because he was in a state of shock. It is widely assumed Kennedy was 
drunk, and he held off calling police in hopes that his family could fix the 
problem overnight. Since the accident Kennedy's "political enemies" have 
referred to him as the distinguished Senator from Chappaquiddick. He 
pleaded guilty to leaving the scene of an accident, and was given a 
SUSPENDED SENTENCE OF TWO MONTHS.
Kopechne's family received a small payout from the Kennedy's insurance 
policy and never sued. There was later an effort to have her body exhumed 
and autopsied, but her family successfully fought against this in court, and 
Kennedy's family paid their attorney's bills.... a "token of friendship"?

8. Kennedy has held his Senate seat for more than forty years, but 
considering his longevity, his accomplishments seem scant. He authored or 
argued for legislation that ensured a variety of civil rights, increased the 
minimum wage in 1981, made access to health care easier for the indigent, 
funded Meals on Wheels for fixed-income seniors, and is widely held as the 
"standard-bearer for liberalism". In his very first Senate roll he was the 
floor manager for the bill that turned U.S.
immigration policy upside down and opened the floodgate for immigrants from 
third world countries..

9. Since that time, he has been the prime instigator and author of every 
expansion of an increase in immigration up to and including the latest 
attempt to grant amnesty to illegal aliens. Not to mention the pious 
grilling he gave the last two Supreme Court nominees, as if he was the 
standard bearer for the nation in matters of "what is right" What a pompous 
ass!

10. He is known around Washington as a public drunk, loud, boisterous, and 
very disrespectful to ladies. JERK is a better description than "great 
American". "A blonde in every pond" is his motto.

Let's not allow the spin doctors to make this jerk a hero -- how quickly the 
American public forgets what his real legacy is.


----------



## Kilvinsky

So, he's a bum or something?

Yeah, I can see that. A resignation WOULD be the prudent thing to do, but that's why he won't. He'll hang on 'til the bitter end for fear that, once out of the limelight, he MIGHT be forgotten, or worse villified for all his imperfections.

That's just a theory.


----------



## jedediah1




----------



## GeepNutt

You think the Blagojevich thing was a joke..... 

Just wait till Deval appoints himself.


----------



## OfficerObie59

Well, now that he's gone, have the legislators missed their oppurtunity to change the law?

Interesting constitutional question, eh?



GeepNutt said:


> Just wait till Deval appoints himself.


He wouldn't because it would effectively end his political career. Remember the proposal includes a restiction that the person appointed for the four months cannot run in the special election.

My bet is you'd see an old school Boston politician with nothing to lose take the slot for the four months--either that, or a young up and comer who really doesn't care about losing their current post. Dukakis comes to mind, as does Tim Murray.


----------



## kttref

They'll do whatever they want...they're the government.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Now comes the endless nausea on TV.


----------



## LGriffin

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Now comes the endless nausea on TV.


Oh yes, between this and MJ I won't be able to stomach watching the news for a while.


----------



## jettsixx

So that is two Kennedys, who is the third?


----------



## cc3915

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Now comes the endless nausea on TV.


Let the shitshow begin


----------



## Andy0921

Delta784 said:


> I have confidence that he'll be able to hold on until 12/2/09, and I will be victorious!!


How did that work out for ya?


----------



## dcs2244

Senator Kennedy has gone to judgement. He lived without regard for anyone but himself.

RIP.

:martini:


----------



## cc3915

They're pre-empting Rachael Ray to cover his passing. I even missed The Guiding Light because of this. I'm outraged!!!!!


----------



## LGriffin

*Kennedy successor to be chosen by special vote*

*He had recently urged Mass. lawmakers to allow governor make the pick*

Kennedy successor to be chosen by special vote - Edward Kennedy, 1932-2009- msnbc.com

Let's hope the "Beatty Babes" are successful this time.


----------



## Macop

I have a flag hanging off of my house, I would never fly it at half mass for that sick animal. They outta put his filthy carcus in a car and push into the water where he murdered that poor woman and leave it there!


----------



## uspresident1

I love to be able to come to a place like MassCops and find some intelligent people who agree with my "not so popular" and blunt point of view about Teddy The Lush. The news will be a horror show now for a while talking about how great of a man this piece of filth was. I have to tip my hat to God, it may have been long overdue but he always gets the last laugh with the Kennedy family. A plane crash, a pair of shootings, skiing lessons from Sonny Bono. 

PS Did anyone win the pool?


----------



## niteowl1970

Macop said:


> I have a flag hanging off of my house, I would never fly it at half mass for that sick animal. They outta put his filthy carcus in a car and push into the water where he murdered that poor woman and leave it there!


Don't hold back ! Tell us how you really feel !


----------



## Guest

Andy0921 said:


> How did that work out for ya?


I'm in mourning, don't rub it in.

(In mourning about losing the death pool, just so we're clear)


----------



## Macop

Ive seen video of gang bangers pouring out a 40oz beer when they honor fallen homies. Obama outta do the same thing, only with a bottle of Gin! Don't you just love when we all fight on other forums, but every once in a while a topic comes along that unites our mutal hate, lol.


----------



## Kilvinsky

How long before Biden refers to Ted as if he's still living. In three days he'll probably say, "Ted and I were talking yesterday and he told me...."

Biden just has to say something really stupid here, he has to.


----------



## rg1283

The list Costanza posted is exactly what I was thinking about. For some reason Ted Crashing in a plane drunk I find hilarious. It is sad that when Massachusetts Voters get to finally vote someone in new. It will be someone who is just as bad if not worse then Ted Kennedy!

Thank you!

A few other things about Ted. He is also a gun grabbing INSERT swear word here.


----------



## uspresident1

Ok....so is there any chance, no matter how small that chance may be, that we could get a republican to take this seat? I mean this state did elect Romney as governor. Kerry Healey, Andrew Card, Jeff Beatty, Michael Sullivan? Those are a few of the names I've heard mentioned. Does anyone think there is any hope? 

PS. Screw the whole Kennedy Klan. The next pool we should start is picking the manner of another "un-natural Kennedy death".


----------



## 7costanza

The 'Hero of Chappaquiddick' speaks on why he supports amnesty for those sneaking across the Rio Grande River . 

This may just be the quote of the century!!​​


----------



## Kilvinsky

Anyone from Middlesex County who has to contend with those idiotic "Show-Up" forms planning to vote for Martha?

I'm not.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Healey opts against run for Kennedy's Senate seat*

*Brown considers tossing hat in ring*










*ON THE SIDELINES*
"I have decided that a campaign would not be in the best interest of my family at this time." -- Kerry Healey, former lieutenant governor.

By John M. Guilfoil

Globe Correspondent /

Kerry Healey, the former lieutenant governor, said last night that family considerations have persuaded her not to run for the US Senate seat vacated with the death of Edward M. Kennedy, a decision that removes a major player from the Republican field.

Discuss*COMMENTS (27)*

"Our country faces many challenges and I know firsthand there is no greater honor than serving the people of Massachusetts,'' Healey said in a statement released last night. "After careful consideration, however, I have decided that a campaign would not be in the best interest of my family at this time.''

Healey and her husband, Sean, the wealthy head of a major investment management business, live in Beverly and have two teenage children. Reached by phone last night, Healey declined to elaborate on her decision, referring only to the prepared statement.

Meanwhile another Republican moved closer to entering the race. State Senator Scott Brown of Wrentham told the Globe last night that he would "test the waters'' for a possible run. Brown said he would release a statement about the campaign today.

Full Story:

Healey will not run for Kennedy's Senate seat - The Boston Globe


----------



## Guest

kwflatbed said:


>


Muffy was hot when she was younger, but she's like an old Cadillac....not aging too well.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Wolfman said:


> I'm thinking Patches OD's by the end of next year.


 a NEW death pool? or is it too soon?:jestera:


----------



## kwflatbed

*Joe Kennedy Not Running For Senate 







 *

52 mins ago

Brown 'Testing Waters' For Senate Run

*BOSTON -- *Rep. Scott Brown is considering a run for the Senate seat left vacant by Sen. Edward Kennedy.

*Click To Comment*

The Republican said he is "testing the waters," and that he decided to consider entering the race after former Lt. Gov. Kerry Healey said she would not run.

"I have decided to test the waters on a campaign for the U.S. Senate. This will allow me to begin raising and spending money as I explore the feasibility of becoming a candidate," Brown said.

He said that he expects to make a final decision soon and that it was a "critical decision."

Full story:

http://www.thebostonchannel.com/politics/20774975/detail.html


----------



## kwflatbed

Mihos camp backs off interest in senate race

*By Laura Crimaldi
*Wednesday, September 9, 2009 -

Representatives for Republican *Christy Mihos* are scrambling this morning to back off media reports that the Cape Cod convenience store magnate was opting out of the gubernatorial race to run for Edward M. Kennedy's Senate seat.
"His heart is really in the campaign for governor," said Joe Manzoli, Mihos's statewide campaign director. "This is a story that got a little out of control. It just got away from us."
In an e-mail sent to Mihos supporters today, Manzoli said that Mihos was approached by a representative from the Republican National Committee about running for the vacant senate seat in an upcoming special election.
Manzoli said that Mihos gave the Senate opportunity consideration, but has no plans to drop out of the 2010 gubernatorial race.
"Christy's heart is in the governor's race and always has been in the governor's race," Manzoli said.

Full Story:

Mihos camp backs off interest in senate race - BostonHerald.com


----------



## kwflatbed

*Kerry Asks Lawmakers To Change Succession Law*








Reporting
Karen Anderson 
BOSTON (WBZ) ― 








 Click to enlarge

Senator John Kerry and Congressman Bill Delahunt asked state lawmakers Wednesday to change the law and allow Governor Deval Patrick to appoint a temporary U.S. Senator to fill Ted Kennedy's seat.

One week before he died, Senator Kennedy sent a letter to lawmakers to amend the current law to allow the Governor to fill the seat until the special election.

Kerry read part of Kennedy's letter to the committee.

He added, "I too strongly support the people should elect their senator, and that the people should have two voices until the second senator is elected."

In 2004, lawmakers changed the state law to create the special election when then Republican Governor Mitt Romney when Senator John Kerry was running for President. Until then, the governor was able to appoint a replacement to serve until the end of the term.

Kerry says he still wants a special election, but believes the Senate seat should be filled until then. Nothing is being changed in the law from what was said, something is being added to the law that was left out.

Congressman Bill Delahunt testified with Kerry today and told the committee how important it is for the state to have two senators

"We're competing with other states for dollars. And no one is going to say to Massachusetts, 'we're sorry you don't have full representation in the US senate and we'll give you some of ours.'"

State republicans asked Senator Kerry if a republican was Governor today, would they be testifying so strongly?

Kerry responded, "When Ted Kennedy wrote the letter he wrote, I don't care who was Governor, I'd be there advocating."

A sticking point has been whether lawmakers can prevent that person from running for Senate, so they will not be given an advantage.

The Secretary of State has said is unconstitutional to bar a person from running.

Kerry said if a temporary appointee tries to break that trust, "we would do everything in our power to campaign against them."

The Chairs of the Election Law Committee are continuing to look into this constitutional issue.

Boston Weather, Breaking News and Sports from WBZ-TV


----------



## Boston Irish Lass

kwflatbed said:


> *Healey opts against run for Kennedy's Senate seat*
> 
> *ON THE SIDELINES*
> "I have decided that a campaign would not be in the best interest of my family at this time." -- Kerry Healey, former lieutenant governor.


I always liked her and still believe that Mitt poked her by not standing up for her after she handled all the work while he was running about the country setting himself up for the presidential campaign.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Andrew Card says he is likely to run for Kennedy's seat*

Last update Sep 10, 2009 @ 07:44 AM

*Legislators wary of temporary appointment to fill Kennedy's Senate seat*


----------



## 7costanza

*Full representation for Massachusetts‏*








sean --

Last night, President Obama strongly laid out the case for why we so urgently need health reform, and he mentioned a letter Sen. Kennedy wrote to him before his death.

Our late Senator wrote of "that great unfinished business of our society," and he said that reform "concerns more than material things." "What we face," he wrote, "is above all a moral issue; at stake are not just the details of policy, but fundamental principles of social justice and the character of our country."

But right now, under current Massachusetts law, Sen. Kennedy's seat will remain vacant until January -- depriving us of full representation in the Senate and depriving the country of a needed vote in favor of real health reform.

So we need to make sure that Gov. Patrick can appoint an interim senator until a special election can be held.

*Please call your Massachusetts state senator and representative today, and tell them health reform can't wait -- we need full representation in the U.S. Senate now.*

*You can look up their contact information here,* or call the switchboard at *(617) 722-2000* and ask to be connected to your representative -- then don't forget to call back to be connected to your senator, too.



Yesterday, testifying on Beacon Hill, our senior Senator John Kerry made the case for why this change must be made: "Big decisions are being made now -- not in five months. And important votes are coming now -- not in five months. Massachusetts cannot and should not be underrepresented."

Please help make Senator Kennedy's vision a reality, by calling your state senator and representative today, and tell them to allow Gov. Patrick to appoint an interim replacement for our late Senator.

Click the link below to look up your representatives' information, or call (617) 722-2000 to be connected:

*http://ma.barackobama.com/MAlegislature*

[/B]Thank you. Reform cannot wait until January.

John

John Spears
Massachusetts State Director
Organizing for America


----------



## MetrowestPD

*Re: Full representation for Massachusetts‏*

*But right now, under current Massachusetts law, Sen. Kennedy's seat will remain vacant until January *

Said Mass law was proposed and passed by Sen. Kennedy five years ago, just thought they forgot that.

"-- depriving us of full representation in the Senate and depriving the country of a needed vote in favor of real *BAD* health reform."

Fixed it for them!


----------



## Kilvinsky

Kerry meant full *DEMOCRATIC* representation. If the old switch-a-roo were pulled and a *REPUBLICAN** were appointed, he'd shit bricks, right on Delahunt's head.

Delahunt should have retired after being DA. Someone worthy of respect and praise has become a Dem-shill.

Hey, who decided that the *BLUE* states were Democratic stongholds and the *RED* states Republican? It should be the other way around since *red* is the color of communism. WTF?


----------



## OfficerObie59

Kilvinsky said:


> Hey, who decided that the *BLUE* states were Democratic stongholds and the *RED* states Republican? It should be the other way around since *red* is the color of communism. WTF?


Blue is the color of the sky, which is where most Democratic intiatives come from. Red is that of blood; the Republicans are apparently the only party that thinks there are things in this life worth shedding it for.


----------



## Kilvinsky

Obie, your insight is, as always, commendable.

I like Andrew Card. I'll have to see who's in there once the election comes along. Truthfully, I think I'd vote for a polar bear if he/she had an R next to his/her name over ANY Democrat at this point. But I DO like Card.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Approval in works to appoint a senator* (By Matt Viser, Globe Staff)

*Lynch opts out of Senate contest* (By Matt Viser, Globe Staff)


----------



## kwflatbed

Kennedy fill-in opposed by CMass lawmakers

By John J. Monahan TELEGRAM & GAZETTE STAFF

*BOSTON* - Proponents engaged in a last-minute push for a bill to allow the governor to make an interim appointment to fill the U.S. Senate seat of the late Edward M. Kennedy are running into stiff opposition among Democrats and Republicans from Central Massachusetts, according to a Telegram & Gazette poll of lawmakers. (24 comments)

http://www.telegram.com/article/20090916/NEWS/909160388/1116/NEWSREWIND


----------



## kwflatbed

*Michele McPhee You heard it hear first...months ago. And it seems to be true. Governor Deval Patrick wants to put "The Duke," Michael Dukakis in Ted Kennedy's vacated Senate seat. 96.9 FM WTKK*





Senator Dukakis? - Local News Updates - The Boston Globe

Source: www.boston.com

With legislative leaders believing they have narrow majorities in both chambers to give the governor power to appoint an interim US senator, questions are turning to just who that appointee might be.


----------



## kwflatbed

*House backs an
interim senator*

House lawmakers approved legislation last night that gives Governor Deval Patrick the power to appoint a temporary successor to the late Edward M. Kennedy in the US Senate, putting Massachusetts on track to have a new senator in place by next week. (By Matt Viser, Globe Staff)


*PDF *See how the House members voted


----------



## 8MORE

Not that this is a shock. It seems the "Community Activist in Chief" stuck his nose into this as well.
Patrick, Obama Talked About Changing Senate Law - wbztv.com


----------



## Kilvinsky

Dear Lord, please don't put that twit in Washington. 

Do you think Kerry was REALLY sad to see Ted go or did he publicly mourn but secretly get all giddy that HE WAS NOT THE SENIOR SENATOR?!?!?!?!

Mike Dukakis, Temporary Junior Senator!


----------



## kwflatbed

State Senate Approves Kennedy Successor Bill

BOSTON (WBZ) ― The Massachusetts Senate has approved a bill allowing the governor to name an interim replacement to fill the late Ted Kennedy's U.S. Senate seat.

The bill goes back to both chambers for a final procedural vote on Wednesday before heading to Gov. Deval Patrick, who has said he would sign the bill.








*Read:* How Did My Senator Vote?

Patrick's aides said they expect him to act quickly to name an appointee who would serve until voters pick a permanent replacement during a Jan. 19 special election.

The governor released a statement late Tuesday afternoon saying he appreciates the support voiced in the Senate, and that he "looks forward to final action on the bill."

The 40-member Senate approved the measure on an 24-to-16 vote.

Senator John Kerry said in a statement that the state senate did the right thing for Massachusetts.


Full Story:

State Senate Approves Kennedy Successor Bill - wbztv.com


----------



## LGriffin

*Deval Patrick wins approval to name interim senator for Ted Kennedy's seat*

BOSTON - State senators approved a bill that allows Gov. Deval L. Patrick to appoint a temporary replacement for the late U.S. Sen. Edward M. Kennedy.

Senators voted on Tuesday 24-16 to approve the bill after nearly three hours of debate. The state House of Representatives approved the bill last week.

Patrick has supported the bill and could announce his interim appointment by the end of this week.
Mass. Gov. Deval Patrick wins approval to name interim senator for Ted Kennedy's seat | Breaking News - MassLive.com - - MassLive.com


----------



## fra444

*Re: Deval Patrick wins approval to name interim senator for Ted Kennedy's seat*

I knew it would happen, but I'm still f-ink pissed about it............. DISAPOINTED!!


----------



## HousingCop

*Re: Deval Patrick wins approval to name interim senator for Ted Kennedy's seat*

*If Ted gave 1/2 a shit about Massachusetts being under-represented for a few months, why did he miss 99% of the roll call votes in the Senate this past year? Why didn't he resign and have them hold a special election? *

*It's funny that 2 weeks before this death, he suddenly has an epiffany and wants an interem Senator appointed by Cadillac Deval. Teddy-boy helped change the law and rammed it through the state Senate back in 1995 when he thought that Romney could appoint a successor to Long Jawn, should he win and become the POTUS.*

*VOTE THEM ALL OUT IN NOVEMBER.*


----------



## LGriffin

*Re: Deval Patrick wins approval to name interim senator for Ted Kennedy's seat*

Welcome our interim senator:










There will be no more foot chases in Massachusetts...


----------



## kwflatbed

*Confidant: Kennedy sons support Kirk for Senate*











BOSTON -- The sons of the late Edward M. Kennedy have urged the governor to pick Paul G. Kirk Jr., the former chairman of the Democratic National Committee, to temporarily replace their father in the U.S. Senate. 
A family confidant said Wednesday both Edward Kennedy Jr. and Rep. Patrick Kennedy, D-R.I., had endorsed Kirk in separate phone calls. 
A top aide to Massachusetts Gov. Deval Patrick confirmed the contacts but added, "No decision has been made yet." A spokeswoman in Patrick Kennedy's congressional office declined to comment. 
Massachusetts lawmakers are expected Wednesday to give final approval to a change in the Senate succession law so the governor can temporarily fill Senate vacancies. The interim senator would serve until the seat is filled permanently through a special election on Jan. 19. 
Patrick could announce his pick as early as Thursday. 
The 71-year-old Kirk, a Boston attorney, was close friends with the senator. He and his wife, Gail, live on Cape Cod, and he was among the few people allowed to regularly visit Kennedy at his Hyannis Port home before he died there of brain cancer on Aug. 25. 
Kirk also knows the senator's staff intimately and would likely be assured of their loyalty given his relationship with Kennedy. 
As a senior statesmen who has never served in political office, he would pose no threat to any of the candidates competing in the special election. The Democratic field includes Attorney General Martha Coakley, vying to be the state's first female senator, and U.S. Rep. Michael Capuano, the lone member of the state's congressional delegation in the race. 
The family confidant, who like the Patrick aide demanded anonymity to speak about private conversations, refused to reveal whether the senator's widow, Vicki, had also endorsed Kirk. Vicki Kennedy has granted no interviews since her husband's death, but Patrick revealed recently that she had told him she did not want to be considered for the interim appointment. 
Kirk graduated from Harvard College and Harvard Law School and served on Kennedy's staff between 1969 and 1977. He ran the Democratic National Committee in the run-up to former Massachusetts Gov. Michael Dukakis' unsuccessful run for president in 1988. 
Kirk also co-founded the Commission on Presidential Debates, which has sponsored every presidential and vice presidential debate involving major candidates since 1988. 
He now serves as chairman of the John F. Kennedy Library Foundation. He was in the national spotlight last month when he hosted a memorial service the evening before Kennedy's funeral. 
Kirk also is exceptionally close to Caroline Kennedy, who serves as president of the library foundation honoring her late father. He stood on the stage with her and the late senator each year as they dispensed the library's annual "Profiles in Courage" awards. 
Asked recently whether he would be interested in an interim appointment, Kirk told The Associated Press in an e-mail, "It would be much too presumptuous of me to even consider. Hope you will understand." 
Dukakis is among those who is said to be under consideration. He, too, has declined to comment on the question.

WHDH 7NEWS Boston/Regional News, Weather, Traffic, Sports, Entertainment Coverage.


----------



## OfficerObie59

kwflatbed said:


> Senator John Kerry said in a statement that the state senate did the right thing for Massachusetts.


Au Contraire.

The did the far LEFT thing for Massachusetts...as usual.

Like I said, I think it's good goverment in theory, but the motivation and timing is hypocritcal and balantant politics, no matter what Ruth Balser and Steve Tolman say.


----------



## niteowl1970

He'll fight for the Commonwealth...


----------



## kwflatbed

*AP sources: Former DNC head Kirk replacing Kennedy (AP) *



AP - The governor of Massachusetts has picked former Democratic national chairman Paul G. Kirk Jr. to temporarily replace the late Edward M. Kennedy in the U.S. Senate, according to Democratic aides briefed on the decision.


----------



## kwflatbed

Mass. judge considers delaying Kennedy successor

By GLEN JOHNSON, AP Political Writer Glen Johnson, Ap Political Writer - 29 mins ago

BOSTON - The Massachusetts Republican Party on Friday asked a judge to delay the swearing in of the late Sen. Edward M. Kennedy's replacment, arguing Gov. Deval Patrick did an end-run on the constitution by appointing Paul G. Kirk Jr. before a traditional 90-day legislative waiting period had expired.
Suffolk Superior Court Judge Thomas Connolly took the matter under advisement and promised a decision by noon. Vice President Joe Biden was slated to swear in Kirk around 3 p.m. in the Capitol.
In early morning arguments before Connolly, the GOP said Patrick had no basis to attach an emergency preamble to a law passed earlier this week. It amended the state's Senate succession law so the governor could appoint an interim senator during a five-month special election campaign to fill the seat permanently. Kennedy died Aug. 25 of brain cancer.
Legislative Republicans, as well as a host of Democrats, objected to the change, and after it was approved on Wednesday, they defeated a separate request to attach an emergency preamble to the bill.

Full Story:

Mass. judge considers delaying Kennedy successor - Yahoo! News


----------



## kwflatbed

Mass. GOP Fails To Block Kirk Swearing In

A Massachusetts judgedismissed a motion Friday from the state Republican Partyto delay the swearing in of Sen. Edward Kennedy's replacement.


----------



## regnar1194

I hate this fucking State, I cannot believe there isnt more outrage over this. Blatant hypocrisy, I am so tired of this. I did call my State Rep and Senator, both voted against giving the gov this power. Get active, no matter how frustrating it is, call your rep, tell him you are pissed, vote and encourage others to vote.


----------



## dcs2244

My rep and senator voted against this. Does it really matter, though? Given the decision by the judge, it is apparent that there is the 'rule-of-law' for some, and plain old 'Rule' for the rest of us. But hey, this Kirk guy could be a progenitor of...


Captain James Tiberius Kirk! Genes will tell...


----------

